
Getting Hired by GE Impresses Absolutely No One in Company's Amusing New Ads - journeyofsophia
http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/getting-hired-ge-impresses-absolutely-no-one-companys-amusing-new-ads-166760
======
dagw
Those where quite amusing. As a developer who works in urban planning I get
where they're coming from.

